# working out on consecutive days



## I Are Baboon (Dec 23, 2001)

What is your opinion on working out on three consecutive days??  If you are working different body parts, eat enough food, and get 7 to 8 hours sleep each night, do you think it's ok to workout three days in a row?  

I've done a few times during the last couple of months.  It's always a split of chest/triceps one day, legs another, and back/bicpes the other day.  For me, working out is about momentum sometimes.  I go one day, go the next, and that carries me into the third day.  It's so much easier to get the workouts in when you are in a groove.


----------



## gopro (Dec 23, 2001)

My personal belief is that a natural trainee should not train more than 2 days in a row without a rest day...in fact, an every other day routine would be best, although, usually not convenient. Even if you train different muscle groups on consecutive days, chances are you will not be recovering SYSTEMICALLY. You will be overloading your nervous system and out pours the CORTISOL....too much cortisol=little progress.

I find that the mon, tues, thurs, fri split works best for most.


----------



## lwb357 (Dec 23, 2001)

i've done that routine before, 3 days on/2 days off then repeat. it seemed to work well for about 8 weeks then i started feeling like i was overtraining


----------

